# Dial Opitons For Seiko 6309 Mod?



## Neillp (May 7, 2012)

I have just bought Seiko 6309 7290 and although it is still in the post I am already considering some mods!

First up will probably be a Wacthadoo lumpy but before I do this I want to decide if I am going to change the dial, hands, bezel etc. When I look at the 10watch website I am a bit confused as to which dials are compatible with this watch.

Firstly there are 4.00 and 3.00 options plus premium and crown options, on top of that some have the day window and some don't. I have emailed Jake B but he is away until the 7th.

Can anyone shed any light on what will and wont fit, also if I like a design with the day window will it fit?

Many thanks

Neill


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

well....any will fit...on the 007 or crown at 3 you will have to cut the dial feet but any at 4 is ok

the 10 premier will have mega bright luminova instead of the standard lume and are extremly good quality....some of the cheaper ones have poor lume. Have a look at yobokies dials to as his are great quality.....and a date window or not is entirely your choice......personally i prefer a non date given the choice but tbh its never been a deal breaker if a dial i want has one...

and hands....well pretty much any will fit and the options are endless.....

let me know if you need any more help....i might even have some free spares of 6309 laying about


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

Neillp said:


> I have just bought Seiko 6309 7290 and although it is still in the post I am already considering some mods!
> 
> First up will probably be a Wacthadoo lumpy but before I do this I want to decide if I am going to change the dial, hands, bezel etc. When I look at the 10watch website I am a bit confused as to which dials are compatible with this watch.
> 
> ...


The 6309 movement is available in two formats. One has the crown/stem in the 3 o'clock position commonly found on the "dress" watches, the other has the crown/stem in the 4 o'clock position as found on the 6309 divers. The day and date wheels on these movements are in the same 3 o'clock positions, consequently the day and dat dials on the movements are different, to allow both variants to show properly in the 3 o'clock window. Very often you will find a 6309 diver has had the incorrect movement fitted so the day and date doesn't line up properly in the window. No big deal really if you can get the correct dials and swap them into the "dress" movement. I believe however that the hour and minute wheels in the "dress" movements may be shorter (not absolutely sure on this so happy to be corrected) and this is not be such an easy fix.

The day/date, date only, no date options are largely irrelevant as you can leave the day/date wheels in place and just fit the dial on top.

The 7S26 movement has its crown at approx the 19 minutes position AND the dial feet are in different positions from the 6309. So the only way to fit a 7S26 dial top a 6309 movement is to chop the dial feet off and botch it! For a 6309 diver modification it's easiest for you if you stick with the 4 o'clock crown option designed for the 6309 movement.

I agree with Mr T, Harolds hands and dials have superb lume.

Hope this helps.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## Neillp (May 7, 2012)

DaveS said:


> Neillp said:
> 
> 
> > I have just bought Seiko 6309 7290 and although it is still in the post I am already considering some mods!
> ...


----------

